# Some very interesting Reading



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

http://foreclosurepedia.org/think-you-are-legal-you-dont-know-jack/


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

EXTREMELY.......interesting...


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

whats it say? Doesn't open for me.....


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Me neither


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Interesting, opened fine on my samsung galaxy Android.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I read it and it says basically that if you do anything other than lawn cuts and are not a GC you are breaking a whole bunch of laws. 

I agree and disagree with it. It depends on the work you do. I am not a GC, but there is still alot of work I can do legally. I make it a point to know what I can and cannot do legally. 

I am the guy who calls local and state code enforcement and explains the situation and ask if I can do something. Florida has some of the strictest licensing laws in the country. Just getting your GC license in Florida will get you one in about 7 other states. 

FYI - you do not have to be a GC to do roofing in Florida, but you better have a roofing license if you are replacing more than a few shingles. I had this conversation last week with the code official for Deland, Florida. After talking with him I still will not climb on a roof. The only thing I have to do with shingles is picking thme up out of the yard. 

I guess it all comes down to knowing what you can and cannot do without ending up in an orange jumpsuit. When in doubt I do not do it.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> http://foreclosurepedia.org/think-you-are-legal-you-dont-know-jack/


Great read


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

Good read.. My main question is that..where would all these companies find tues plumbers and mold remediation companies. & **** anything else they would need.. Any person can go down and get a GC Lisc it doesn't mean they know anything bout anything..


----------



## danny1217 (Feb 8, 2013)

CT does not require GC license. I work under Home Improvement Contractor. Here is a link to state by state Licenses State *Contractor License Board* List if anyone needs it


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Odd. Opened on phone but not on I.E.

I agree on most of article....


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

danny1217 said:


> CT does not require GC license. I work under Home Improvement Contractor. Here is a link to state by state Licenses State *Contractor License Board* List if anyone needs it


That list is not accurate for New Jersey and Pa both require Gc/home improvement license to pull permit unless your the home owner.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

opened up today for me.


----------

